# Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfische)



## astra2016v (14. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

dieser Thread ist für alle Fluss- und Seenangler, welche gerne ihren Fang zu einem leckeren Gericht verarbeiten, sowie für diejenigen, die nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Fang so leckeres anstellen können.

Stellt eure Rezepte, Ideen oder Fragen für alle Interessierten in diesen Thread, gerne mit dazugehörigem Foto vom Fang und was dann auf dem teller daraus wurde.

Viel Spass#h


----------



## astra2016v (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Ich hab auch schon die erste Frage:

Brassen haben ja bekanntlich ein superleckeres Fleisch, wenn da nicht diese fiesen Gräten wären.

Ich weiss, dass man daraus leckere Frikadellen machen kann, mich würde jedoch interessieren, was man damit noch so machen kann?

Über eure Ideen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## hajo_s (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Ich räuchere meine Brassen immer. Schmecken echt lecker und macht keine große Mühe. Gräten nerven allerdings auch da.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Brassen in Stücke schneiden braten und wie Bratheringe einlegen, dann werden die Gräten weich und man kann sie mitessen.


----------



## Bassey (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Ich esse meinen Fisch gaaaanz klassisch! Salz & Pfeffer an das Nasse Filet, in mehl schwenken und dann braten ^^


----------



## ihle76 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



astra2016v schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon die erste Frage:
> 
> Brassen haben ja bekanntlich ein superleckeres Fleisch, wenn da nicht diese fiesen Gräten wären.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ich esse Brassen (Blei sagt man bei uns) auch gerne aber nur die Großen,so wenn sie Gold/Gelb werden.

Ja gebraten schmecken sie sehr gut.Das sauereinlegen nach dem braten habe ich auch schon probiert,war nicht so mein Fall. Aber den Fisch in Streifeb schneiden 4-5 cm und dann räuchern schmeckt auch lecker.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Hi,

ich esse meinen Weißfisch ( Brassen, Plötzen....) geräuchert, als Frikadellen oder ich brate die Filet.
Die Filet werden auf der Hautseite eingeschnitten, so aller 5mm ( dadurch werden die Gräten in kleine Stücken geschnitten) und dann wird das Filet mit Zitronensaft betreufelt und für ca. 2-3 Stunden in den Kühlschrank gestellt. 
Durch die Säure werden die Gräten Butterweich. Danach würzen und panieren und braten. Fertig.

LG René


----------



## ernie1973 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Also - dann mal meine Favoriten für einheimische Fische:

- Aal --> wird geräuchert - kleinere gehen auch mal als Brataale ganz gut - nur eben mit Salz & Pfeffer in guter Butter gebraten.

- Zander: gebraten in Butter - ggf. nach dem Braten ein Spritzer Zitrone - Salz & Pfeffer & fertisch!

- Wels: --> wird nur noch filetiert & paniert mit einer Panade aus: Mehl & Paniermehl 50:50 - Salz - Pfeffer - mit Eigelb einpinseln - in der Panade wälzen und dann 3 Minuten fritieren!
ggf. ein Spritzer Zitrone drauf - fertisch&lecker!

- Forelle - wird geräuchert - oder gebraten oder bei größeren auch mal filetiert - gebeizt, oder in Folie mit frischen Kräutern & Knofi gemacht.

- Barsch: - wird im Ganzen gebraten - Salz & Pfeffer - oder bei Großen auch mal filetiert & kross gebraten.

- Stör: - kurz & heiß anbraten & dann ab in einen Topf mit "Lachs-Sahne-Gratin" Fertigzeugs - ordentlich Sahne dazu - nach Belieben noch frische Kräuter!

- Karpfen: wird filetiert und oder zu Karpfen nuggets gemacht!--> also Filets oder Nuggets mit der o.g. Wels-Panade wälzen & los geht´s !

- Saibling: --> wird geräuchert - der Burner - leckerer geht fast nicht!

- Hecht - schmeckt mir nicht - fällt also wieder rein oder wird verschenkt, wenn er verletzt war, so das schwimmen lassen nicht mehr ging!

Andere große Weißfische kommen manchmal mit, wenn sie tief geschluckt hatten & werden zu Hundefutter oder werden an meine polnischen Nachbarn verschenkt, die nahezu jeden Fisch essen!

Kleinere Weißfische werden Hundefutter oder Köfis, wenn sie ungeplant mal beißen!

Das war meine Standard-Palette!

Manchmal wird komplett etwas neues probiert - entweder asiatisch angehaucht oder mediterran - je nach Laune und je nach "Saison" !

Ernie


----------



## The fishwhisperer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Hi,

so mag ich meinen Zander am liebsten 

 

Überbackener Mangozander

Zutaten

1 Zander von ca. 1800 g
je 1/2 Bund Schnittlauch und Petersilie
1 mittelreife Mangofrucht
Saft einer Zitrone
500 g Champignons
1 geviertelte Zwiebel
40 g geriebener Emmentaler Käse
150 g Rahmfrischkäse
1 Eigelb
50 g durchwachsener Speck (gewürfelt)
50 g Butter
100 g flüssige Sahne
2 Tassen Weißwein
2 Tl Paniermehl
Salz
Zucker
gemahlener weißer Pfeffer
Für die Garnierung: 1/2 Bund Petersilie

Zubereitung:


Zanderfilet spülen und trocken tupfen. Schnittflächen mit Zitronensaft säuern und salzen. Mango halbieren, entkernen und schälen, Pilze putzen. 1 Mangohälfte, 100 g Rahmfrischkäse, die Zwiebel, die Kräuter, Eigelb, Paniermehl und Msp. Salz im Mixer passieren.
Bratblech mit Butter ausreiben. Die Fischhälften mit den Schnittflächen nach oben auf das Blech legen. Obere Zanderhälften mit der Mangocreme bestreichen und mit einigen Speckwürfeln belegen. Pilze halbieren und mit restlichem Speck neben den Fisch legen, salzen und mit zerlassener Butter benetzen. Im vorgeheizten Backrohr bei 200 g ca. 25 - 30 Minuten überbacken. Fischhälften vorsichtig mit Pfannenwendern vom Blech auf Servierplatte legen. Wein und Sahne auf das Blech gießen und den Bratensaft unter Rühren lösen. Die so entstandene Grundsoße in einen Topf geben. Restlichen Rahmfrischkäse einrühren. Soße bei mäßiger Hitze ca. 5 Minuten reduzieren und mit Salz abschmecken.
Als Beilage schmecken Salzkartoffeln und frische Kirschtomaten.










LG René


----------



## padotcom (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Sieht sehr lecker aus.
Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob ich einen Zander mit Kopf der Länge nach halbieren möchte.


----------



## crazyfishing (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Soll man Brassen essen? Nein, besser faengt man echte Fische, die schmecken besser! Ach Ernie, Hecht ist doch sehr lecker, schoenes festes, helles Fleisch und man kann bei 80-90cm Fischen schoen an den grossen Greten lang filetieren. Ein Fisch=sechs Filets. ( nehmt das mit den Brassen nicht so ernst. Hab mal eine grosse auf Gummifisch gefangen, mitgenohmen und geraeuchert. war zu trocken, sah vor dem essen schon wie nach dem essen aus und hat nicht geschmeckt.) "War nicht zu lang und nicht zu heiss geraeuchert" nd man kann so viele Fische fangen, die besser schmecken!


----------



## boot (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Ich esse Brassen gerne,sie sollten nur nicht aus der Elbe sein weil ich sie dann nicht runter bekomme.
*Weißfische Geräuchert oder in Sauer das ist gut.*


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



crazyfishing schrieb:


> Soll man Brassen essen? Nein, besser faengt man echte Fische, die schmecken besser! Ach Ernie, Hecht ist doch sehr lecker, schoenes festes, helles Fleisch und man kann bei 80-90cm Fischen schoen an den grossen Greten lang filetieren. Ein Fisch=sechs Filets. ( nehmt das mit den Brassen nicht so ernst. Hab mal eine grosse auf Gummifisch gefangen, mitgenohmen und geraeuchert. war zu trocken, sah vor dem essen schon wie nach dem essen aus und hat nicht geschmeckt.) "War nicht zu lang und nicht zu heiss geraeuchert" nd man kann so viele Fische fangen, die besser schmecken!


 
Am Hecht stört mich, dass er schmeckt, wie er stinkt!

Im Ernst - ich habe einiges versucht, um durch die Art der Zubereitung den typischen Hechtgeschmack zu überdecken - ging nicht.

Ist wohl einfach Geschmackssache - und Hecht schmeckt mir nicht!

Aber - jedem das Seine!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## chivas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

ich mag hecht eigentlich auch nicht sooooo...

aber bei 2 zubereitungsarten gibts einfach keine ausrede xD

gekocht und mit meerrettichsoße
frittiert im bierteig in nuggetgröße


----------



## antonio (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Am Hecht stört mich, dass er schmeckt, wie er stinkt!
> 
> Im Ernst - ich habe einiges versucht, um durch die Art der Zubereitung den typischen Hechtgeschmack zu überdecken - ging nicht.
> 
> ...



probiers mal ohne haut oder die haut richtig entschleimen dazu kann man locker schon mal 5-6 durchgänge brauchen.
dann schmeckt er auch nicht so wie er stinkt.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Danke für die Tipps - ich werde es diese Saison nochmal versuchen, falls sich ein Fang ergibt!

...die Nugget - Variante klingt toll!

...und ich muß gestehen, dass ich es bisher immer mit Haut versucht habe - die zwar sehr aufwendig entschleimt war, aber es könnte durchaus sein, dass da mein Fehler lag und ich die Haut einfach mal weg-filetiere!

THX,

Ernie


----------



## chivas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

wenn ich mich recht erinnere - hab die nuggets auch ohne haut gemacht 

da haben sogar nicht-fisch-fans immer gefragt, wann es das mal wieder gibt 

was ich allerdings dabei noch nie geschafft hab, ist genügend salz auf den hecht zu bringen - wenn man meint, es ist genug, einfach nochmal die selbe menge drauf ^^


----------



## antonio (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps - ich werde es diese Saison nochmal versuchen, falls sich ein Fang ergibt!
> 
> ...die Nugget - Variante klingt toll!
> 
> ...



ernie ich kratz den schleim immer richtig  runter, dann den hecht wieder in wasser legen ca 10 min , danach wieder aus dem wasser nehmen(der ist jetzt genauso schleimig wie vorher) und wieder entschleimen.
das ganze spiel ca 5-6 mal oder so lange bis wirklich nach dem aus dem wasser holen kein schleim mehr da ist.
im anschluß kann man den fisch dann noch richtig kräftig mit salz abreiben.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Danke für die Tipps - ich werde berichten, wenn ich nach der Schonzeit mal einen fange!

Petri Heil!

Ernie


----------



## erT (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Mit dem Entschleimen klingt interessant.
Komischer Weise hat mir mein Hecht gekocht mit Soße super geschmeckt. Einer in Alufolie, nur mit Pfeffer&Salz&Petersilie, war weniger gut. Könnte demnach auch an der Haut gelegen haben.
Beim nächsten wirds probiert.

Forelle:
Am liebsten mag ich sie  gebraten. Am besten vorher fertig filetiert. Einfach Butter, Rosmarin, Petersilie ggf. bissl Thymian und die gesalzenen Filets inne Pfanne. Dazu Kartoffeln mit Spinat 
Geräuchert mit Meerrettich, ist Variante 2 zur Abwechslung.


----------



## boot (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Jezt habe ich so ein Hunger auf fisch,also heute gibt es bei uns Dorsch MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## astra2016v (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Hab gestern Forelle im Backofen gemacht.

Einfach Forelle salzen und pfeffern, in die Bauchhöhle habe ich jedoch anstatt Kräuter Orangenscheiben und Zitronenscheiben gelegt. In Alufolie eingewickelt.

So ca. 20 - 30 min. je nach Hitze im Ofen und dann geniessen.
Wenn man die Rückenflosse leicht herausziehen kann, ist der Fisch auf dem Punkt gegart. Sitzt die Flosse noch zu fest, ist der Fisch noch nicht fertig.

Ganz einfaches Rezept, geht recht schnell und ist echt lecker.#6


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0g74/Fisch-Rezepte.html


----------



## astra2016v (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



hajo_s schrieb:


> Ich räuchere meine Brassen immer. Schmecken echt lecker und macht keine große Mühe. Gräten nerven allerdings auch da.




Ich habs zwar selber noch nicht probiert, aber ich habe gehört, dass man für einen geräucherten Brassen jede Forelle liegenlässt.
Geräucherter Wels soll auch sehr lecker sein.


----------



## boot (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Ob Brassen oder Forelle jeder fisch hat seinen eigenen Geschmack,sie schmecken beide sehr gut.


----------



## Maui (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

So,
in meiner Lehre haben wir oft mit meinem Chef am Forellenteich geangelt und diese Forellen dann klassisch nach Müllerinart oder, und das war oberlecker, nach Spreewälder Art zubereitet (ob die im Spreewald tatsächlich so gegessen werden weiss ich nicht, wir habens so genannt). 

1. Wurzelgemüse (Karotte, Sellerie, Zwiebel, eventl Lauch) in feine streifen schneiden. Anschließend mit Butter in einer Kasserole andünsten.

2. Nach dem andünsten das Wurzelgemüse mit Weißwein ablöschen.

3. Forellenfilets auf das Wurzelgemüse legen, Deckel aufn Tob und Feuer runter drehen.

4. Filets von normalen Portionsforellen sind im nu gar.

5. Anschließend die Filets rausnehmen, Wurzelgemüse mit Salz, Pfeffer und einem Schuss Senf abschmecken. Wahlweise kann das ganze auch mit frischen Kräutern (Petersilie o. Dill in Maßen) und einem Hauch Creme fraiche verfeinert werden und dann alles mit z.B. Kartoffeln anrichten.

5. Dazu ein Weißwein oder ein kühles Blondes#g und fertich.

Kann ich nur Empfehlen, ich finde es immer genial!

Bon appetit, Maui:a


----------



## boot (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Damit die Gräten bei den Weißfischen nicht stören, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. wenn der Fisch gebraten oder fritiert wird, schneidet man die Rückenpartie und den Schwanzstiel in kurzen Abständen ein.
Bei Filets wird das von der Fleischseite her gemacht, ohne die Haut zu verletzen. Die Gräten verschwinden dann beim Braten oder Fritieren und stören somit nicht mehr. 
Diese Methode eignet sich auch für Karpfen
2. Noch einfacher ist es den Fisch in einer Essiglake einzulegen. Den Gräten wird so der Kalk entzogen und sie stören beim Essen nicht mehr. Wenn die Lake dünn genug ist, wird auch der Fischgeschmack nicht übertüncht. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass eingelegte Weißfische sich so meherer Tage im Kühlschrank halten, aber der Kühlschrank sollte nur auf 2 stehen.


----------



## Achim85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Was ihr heir so schreibt, klingt echt klasse. Ich denke dieses Jahr werde ich mal eine Brasse räuchern. Schneidet ihr die auch ein? Ich kann mir dieses schleimige Mistvieh (entschuldigt bitte) einfach nicht schmackhaft vorstellen. 

Barsch kann ich euch nur mit Thymian, Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer und Olivenöl in der Pfanne gebraten empfehlen. Schmeckt sensationell. Find ich beinahe so gut wie Zander.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



Achim85 schrieb:


> Was ihr heir so schreibt, klingt echt klasse. Ich denke dieses Jahr werde ich mal eine Brasse räuchern. Schneidet ihr die auch ein? Ich kann mir dieses schleimige Mistvieh (entschuldigt bitte) einfach nicht schmackhaft vorstellen.
> 
> Barsch kann ich euch nur mit Thymian, Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer und Olivenöl in der Pfanne gebraten empfehlen. Schmeckt sensationell. Find ich beinahe so gut wie Zander.


 
Hi Achim,

die Brassen sind wirklich lecker wenn man sie räuchert, ist aber auch geschmacks sache.

LG  René


----------



## chivas (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

stimmt 

nix einschneiden, achim, einfach "nur" räuchern. ich laß die immer ein wenig länger in der tonne - brassen mag ich etwas "trockener"^^


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

ich habe auch schon mal Filet davon gemacht. Da muß man aber einschneiden wegen den Gräten, ist aber auch lecker wenn man es richtig zubereitet.

LG  Rene


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Hat jemand ein leckeres Rezept für eine Fischsuppe. Wäre super #6.

LG  René


----------



## boot (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Hi da hast du eins,
*Zutaten*

1,5 kg Süßwasserfische 
4 Knoblauchzehen 
1 Stange Staudensellerie 
50 g Zwiebeln 
½ Bund glatte Petersilie 
300 g Spinat 
1 Lorbeerblatt 
1 Dose geschälte Tomaten 
4 EL Olivenöl 
Pfeffer 
Salz
1 kl Flasche Wein 
*Zubereitung*

Den Fisch waschen, trocknen und in Stücke 
schneiden.
Die Petersilie waschen und hacken.
Den Knoblauch und die Zwiebeln schälen und in 
feine Würfel schneiden.
Den Sellerie putzen und klein würfeln
Die Tomaten abtropfen lassen und in grobe Würfel 
schneiden, den Saft auffangen.
Den Spinat waschen und in Streifen schneiden.
In einem großen Topf das Öl erhitzen und das 
Gemüse und die Petersilie darin andünsten.
Die Tomaten dazugeben und ca. 10 Minuten mitdünsten.
Mit dem Tomatensaft und dem Wein ablöschen, das 
Lorbeerblatt dazugeben und pfeffern und salzen.
In den Sud die Fischstücke geben und bei geringer Hitze 
ca. 30 Minuten sieden lassen.
*Ich wünsche guten Hunger.lg*


----------



## boot (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Habe noch eins aus Ungarn.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



boot schrieb:


> 1 kl Flasche Wein


 

Was für nen Wein sollte man da nehmen?
#c


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was für nen Wein sollte man da nehmen?
> #c


Zum kochen wird (fast immer) trockener Wein genommen, bei Fisch wird (fast immer) Weißwein genommen.
Der Wein sollte schon einigermassen sein, denn nur was du in den Topf rein tust kann auch nachher herauskommen.
Also ich würde einen trockenen Weißwein aus Deutschland für 3-5 €/0,7l nehmen.


----------



## boot (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Zum kochen wird (fast immer) trockener Wein genommen, bei Fisch wird (fast immer) Weißwein genommen.
> Der Wein sollte schon einigermassen sein, denn nur was du in den Topf rein tust kann auch nachher herauskommen.
> Also ich würde einen trockenen Weißwein aus Deutschland für 3-5 €/0,7l nehmen.


*Ja da hast du Recht:m,also die frage welcher Wein *trockenen Weißwein.lg ole#h


----------



## Elbangler* (26. März 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Kennt irgendjemand ien gutes Stint Rezept (Jetzt wo sie grade da sind) ?


----------



## astra2016v (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Hi hat jemand ne Friko-Rezept auf Lager???
Hab heute ein paar Brassen gefangen.


----------



## Maquard (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Da gestern mal wieder ein Hecht auf dem Speiseplan stand und ich was neues Probieren wollte, um diesem ich sage mal "schwierigen" Fisch bei zu kommen. 

Die meissten von uns Essen Hecht ja aus 2 Gründen nicht, zum einen weil man leider recht viel Verschnitt beim Fisch hat (die Y-Gräten) und zum anderen da er recht trocken wird.

Nun da meine Freundin gestern mitessen sollte / wollte aber sie nunja was Fisch angeht "schwierig" ist habe ich mal was neues Probiert.

Vorab das Rezept habe ich auch nur im Netz gefunden, aber habe es als echt gut befunden!

Also man nehme:

Hecht Filet (ich habe ihn zudem auch gehäutet)
2-3 Eier (jenachdem wieviel Hecht verarbeitet werden soll, für meinen 62ger Hecht haben 2 ausgereicht)
geriebener Edamer
Salz & Pfeffer
Buttaris


Die Eier in ne Schale oder Tiefen Teller geben, verquirlen und solange Käse zugeben bis eine homogene Masse entsteht, mit einwenig Salz und Pfeffer würzen.

Hecht Filet in Stücke schneiden (ca. 10cm breit) trocken tupfen, in Mehl wälzen und anschliessend in der Ei&Käsemischung wälzen sodas auch was von dem Käse haften bleibt (nicht zu viel! wir möchten ja noch Fisch schmecken  ) und gleich in die Pfanne mit dem Butaris geben.

Wichtig! Nicht zu Heiss machen, da der Käse zum einen nicht in´s endlose verlaufen soll und zum anderen er auch nicht anbrennen soll bevor der Fisch darin gar ist.


Dazu passt Reis oder Kartoffeln und Gemüse nach Wahl (bei uns gabs Kartoffeln und Blumenkohl dazu).


Hinterher hat man recht saftigen Hecht, der nicht übermäßig den Geschmack von Ei und Käse angenommen hat.


----------



## astra2016v (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Und hats auch der freundin geschmeckt?


----------



## black bull (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

ich hab mir mal eure rezepte durchgelesen..sind nen paar interessante sachen bei.... ich Räucher meine forellen und karpfen immer.... zander filet würzen,mehlieren , in ei tauchen und dann in Kornflakes und anschließend in geklärter butter braten.. dazu lauchgemüse mit sahne und kartoffeln..das klingt kompliziert is aber easy und suuuuper lecker.. damit bekommt man fast jede frau zum fisch essen


----------



## astra2016v (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Komisch meine mag auch nicht gerne Fisch.:c


----------



## reticulatus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/1043/user22809pic24675128576.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Hechtklopse "Königsberger Art"

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/2819/ebay014.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Panierter Hecht mit Kartoffelsalat und grünem Salat

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/9117/rezepte010.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Fischfrikadellen

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/4993/rezepte012.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Fischfrikadellen auf Toast mit Salat


http://img151.*ih.us/img151/4637/rezepte013.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Fischfrikadellen mit Reis, Gemüse und Curry-Soße

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/1228/rezepte019.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Fischburger Marke Eigenbau


http://img100.*ih.us/img100/8035/rezepte007.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/9526/rezepte006.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Diverse Fische in der Alufolie

http://img804.*ih.us/img804/5636/rezepte002.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img716.*ih.us/img716/2282/rezepte003.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Ragout vom grünem Spargel mit Forellenstücken

Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, um Fisch kulinarisch zuzubereiten, wenn ich mal Lust und Laune habe, werde ich auch meine Rezepte preisgeben!

Petri Heil und guten Hunger!


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

#r#r reticulatus,

das sieht alles sehr lecker aus.

ich sehe ich bin nicht alleine der auch aus weissfischen kulinarische köstlichkeiten zubereiten kann.
weiter so.

gruss


----------



## reticulatus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



42er barsch schrieb:


> #r#r reticulatus,
> 
> das sieht alles sehr lecker aus.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Blumen!

Man tut sich leicht, wenn man Koch gelernt hat, allerdings üben ich den Beruf gesundheitsbedingt nicht mehr aus.
Zum Anderen wurden bei mir in der Familie nie Unterschieden zwischen "Edelfischen" und grätenreichen Weißfischen gemacht, weshalb es auch viele "familieninterne" Fischrezepte für Weißfische gibt.

Kulinarisch verwerten lassen sich alle Fische, man muß eben nur wissen, wie und was man alles daraus machen kann.
Zudem sind meine Rezepte nicht Fischart abhängig, zumindest die meisten, sondern mit vielen zuzubereiten.


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

koch gelernt hin oder her.
ich finde es toll wenn der selbst gefangene fisch auch auf dem teller landet.
ich bin auch ein anhänger der weissfischküche.
habe zwar nicht koch gelernt, weis aber auch mit lebensmitteln vernünftig umzugehen ( gelernter einzelhandelskaufmann ) und in fast 30 angeljahren einiges an zubereitungsarten ausprobiert und für meine bedürfnisse verfeinert um derzeit auf eine fülle verschiedenster rezepte zurrückgreifen zu können.

einem leckeren barsch-, zander-, -hecht oder wallerfilet bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt.

der einzige fisch der mich nicht mehr aus der reserve lockt ist die forelle.
wobei ich dazu sagen muss das wir hier in meiner umgebung wenige bis keine öffentlich beangelbaren gewässer haben wo ein natürlicher bestand an forellen vorzufinden ist.
einzig an verschiedenen "forellen-teichen" ist die angelei auf gezüchtete und besetzte möglich und die sind kulinarisch oft kein hochgenuss.

deine bilderreihe hat mir gezeigt das ich nicht alleine bin ( obwohl es mir oft so vorkommt ) der gefangene fische nicht nur als frikadelle oder mehliertes filet zu schätzen weis.

mein derzeitiges projekt ist die schwarzmundgrundel.
hier bei uns am rhein ist dieser eindringling mittlerweile so invasiv das zeitweise keine anderen fische mehr zu fangen sind.

ich mache aus der not eine tugend !!

gruss 
und weiter guten hunnger


----------



## reticulatus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Anderen Fischen bin ich auch nicht abgneigt, ich verwerte das , was ich fange, und da gehören Weißfische nunmal auch dazu, meine Meinung.

Die Grundeln kommen zum Glück bei mir nicht vor, die aber als "Pommes" frittiert, echt lecker.
Heißt ausgenommen, Haut abgezogen, gewürzt und dann paniert oder mehliert, ab in die Friteuse,dazu eine Remoulade oder so, echt lecker.


Forellen und Saiblinge fange ich im Kanal oder auch in Bächen, welche sich erhaltende Stämme beherbergen,in FoPu´s gehe ich grundsätzlich nicht, erstens hat das meiner Meinung nichts mit Angeln zu tun und zweitens schmecken die Fische nicht, bzw. die Qualität der Filets/des Fleisches ist unter aller Kanone.

Weißfische finde ich vom Fleisch her sehr lecker, einziges Manko sind die Gräten, dazu verwende ich aber den "Currywurstschnitt" oder filetiere sie und schneide vom Fleisch her alle paar Millimeter bis auf die Haut , würze sie dann und ziehe sie durch einen Bierteig, ausgebacken echt lecker.

Auch sind sie als "Steckerfisch" ein Genuß.

Ebenfalls Petri und guten Hunger!


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

@ reticulatus,

an deiner Rezeptsammlung wäre ich schon interessiert.#h


----------



## reticulatus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ reticulatus,
> 
> an deiner Rezeptsammlung wäre ich schon interessiert.#h



Geduld ist des Anglers Tugend.


----------



## 42er barsch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

hi, 
ich muss doch auch mal ein paar fotos zum besten geben

Frikadelle aus GRUNDELN







Grundelfilet gebraten


----------



## Downbeat (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

Lohnt sich die Arbeit denn, die Filets zu schneiden?


----------



## 42er barsch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

@downbeat

das auf dem foto waren ausnahme-grundeln.
beide gaaaaanz knapp an der 20cm-marke vorbeigeschrammt.

da lohnt sich das schon.


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinem Fang? (Rezepte und Ideen für einheimische Süsswasserfisc*

@reticulatos

bist du auch in anderen foren aktiv ?


----------

